# suche Fullyrahmen in XS o. S



## therealfranky (2. März 2011)

Hallo @ all,

ich suche für meine Frau (1,53) ein Fully Rahmen.
Möglichst mit Dämpfer und in gutem Zustand.
Dachte so an cube,Radon,canyon,Trek etc.
Preis bis 400

ruhig alles anbieten
Grüsse Franky


----------



## blutbuche (2. März 2011)

...hm , wird wohl vom überstand her alles zu gross sein ,1,53 ist echt sehr klein und damit wird es schwierig .... viell. die damenmodelle von cube - aber einzelne rahmen sind auch nicht überall zu bekommen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## therealfranky (2. März 2011)

Ich hoffe nicht, vor einigen Wochen bin ich genau über ein solches Angebot gefallen...
Ich bin guter Dinge das sich das wiederholt 

Ausserdem ist sie nicht klein, sie ist nur nicht ganz so hoch 
Na ich warte einfach mal ab...

grüsse Franky


----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2011)

hey therealfranky,

ich bin auch nicht so ganz hoch - fahre wie meine Nick verät auch einen XS rahmen. Ich bin zwar 160 aber brauche auch eine sehr niedrige überstandhöhe. ich fahre ein gary fisher rahmen - angegeben ist 14 zoll. Die überstandhohe ist mir trotzdem zu knapp aber es geht...gerade. Heute zutage gib es mehr möglichkeiten als in 2007...

In diesem Thread folge ich auch neugierich die infos zum XS, besonders das hier

"Liteville 301 in XS mit 24" Laufrädern oder bald auch Alutech Fanes in XS"

und 

"bei dem 301 MK 9 (neue Serie) soll das Oberrohr noch weiter nach unten kommen, genau Geodaten sind aber noch nicht verfügbar (es stehen nur die vom MK 8 auf der Homepage) und die 24 Zoll Laufräder sollten das Rad auch noch etwas "absenken".... Beim Fanes kann man-n bzw. Frau ja Rahmenwünsche äußern und was machbar ist macht der Jürgen Schlender auch, gibt ja einige die ein L von der Oberrohrlänge Fahren und ein M Sattelrohr haben...."

Ich fürchte, daß die Kosten werden das Budget aber übersteigen. Es gibt immer noch zu wenig Auswahl für Leute die nicht ganz so hoch sind! Vornehmlich aber nicht nur Frauen.


----------



## Martina H. (2. März 2011)

... würde Ihr das hier gefallen?





Gibt es hier, als 100 und 120 mm Variante:

Concept Cycle



... und im Bikemarkt bietet jmd. einen Stereo WLS Rahmen in 15 Zoll an...



... und: nein, ich bin mit dem Shop/Inhaber/Verkäufer weder verwandt, noch verschwägert


----------



## aquarius-biker (2. März 2011)

Servus,

Cube Rahmen (wohl 2. Wahl) gibts ganz gut beim   schlierseer-radhaus.de

Könnte deine Preisvorstellungen treffen.

Viele Grüße
aquarius


----------



## therealfranky (2. März 2011)

Wohww, das ging ja richtig fix !
Danke für die reichhaltige Resonanz

@martina.

ja, das bike gefällt wobei es sehr kompakt von der gesamtlänge wirkt und bei meiner Kleinen schnell ein "endofeeling" aufkommt.
Müßte ich ihr noch Schmackhaft machen, wenn !

@HiFi XS,

ich denke ich bin verrückt genug mal ein 601 MK8 zu fahren, aber
meine Kleine gibt mit sicherheit nicht soviel Geld aus 

@aquarius-biker

ich hab der Radhauscrew mal mein Anliegen beschrieben und mal schau was da zurück kommt.
Haben zzt. zwei Bike's da die meinen Ansprüchen entsprechenden, bzw. Rahmen.

Abwarten.

Ich danke Euch

grüsse Franky


----------



## Kesan (2. März 2011)

Bike Palast verkauft einige BMC Rahmen günstig.

z.b.

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p19225_Rahmen-BMC-Shiver-01-2008-Polished-White.html


----------



## soulslight (2. März 2011)

hi,

meine große ist mit ihren 1,55m höhe auch eine wahre sitzriesin. am besten gepasst haben ihr die trek fuel ex und die giant cypher rahmen. beide haben einen sehr niedrigen durchstieg und es gibt sie auch in 13,5 zoll.

gruß


----------



## blutbuche (2. März 2011)

dann schauts aber schon aus wie´n kinderrad , oder ...??!!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2011)

soulslight schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> meine große ist mit ihren 1,55m höhe auch eine wahre sitzriesin. am besten gepasst haben ihr die trek fuel ex und die giant cypher rahmen. beide haben einen sehr niedrigen durchstieg und es gibt sie auch in 13,5 zoll.
> 
> gruß



Finde ich interessant. Über die Giant Cypher wurde schon mal gesprochen. Von der Trek habe ich noch nichts gewusst. Danke! Blutbuche, für manche Kinder wäre eine 13,5 Rahmen viel zu klein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## therealfranky (3. März 2011)

soulslight schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> meine große ist mit ihren 1,55m höhe auch eine wahre sitzriesin. am besten gepasst haben ihr die trek fuel ex und die giant cypher rahmen. beide haben einen sehr niedrigen durchstieg und es gibt sie auch in 13,5 zoll.
> 
> gruß


 
Hi,

ich fahre selbst ein trek EX und das gehört somit eh schon zu meinen Favoriten.
Aber günstig nur einen Rahmen zu finden...ist nicht so einfach.

Der BMC Rahmen wirkt ganz brauchbar und die Eckdaten stimmen soweit auch...mal schauen.

Danke Euch 

grüsse Franky


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. März 2011)

Ich fürchte, das BMC hat ein viel zu große Überstandshöhe!


----------



## Martina H. (3. März 2011)

... also, das Concept Cycle hat eine Überstandshöhe von ca. 71 cm (kann im Moment leider nicht genau messen, es hängt ohne Dämpfer im Montageständer ) - und zwar da, wo man steht. Unser Sohn hat eine Schrittlänge von rund 70 cm und kann drüber stehen - hat natürlich keine Handbreit Platz 

Beim Schlierseer war für uns der Cube Sting Rahmen ganz interessant - haben uns dann aber dagegen entschieden da er uns zu schwer war (mit um die 2700 gr.).

So wie es da steht wiegt es 11,5 Kilo (Kati, Dein Getränk vergess ich nicht  ) und fährt sich (lt. Fahrer) super - wenn ich sehe, wie er bergauf abzieht glaub ich das auch - richtig ordentlich bergab, bzw. trailig ist es (wetterbedingt) noch nicht gefahren worden, aber der Harz ruft - wenn denn der Dämpfer erst mal wieder da ist  - ich fürchte, dann gibt es kein Halten mehr


----------



## Martina H. (6. März 2011)

... so, ich nochmal.

Dämpfer ist wieder heile und eingebaut, so dass ich messen konnte:

überstandshöhe ist doch höher, als ich dachte:

71 cm direkt vorm Sattelrohr - aber da seht ja keiner 

Auf Höhe der Dämpferbefestigung sind es dann doch rund 78 cm


----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2011)

@martina : ..ist das cc ein 16 " ? ist ja ähnlich dem cube ams rahmen - da wird angegeben , dass man mind. 80 schritt haben sollte , um nicht aufzusetzten ....


----------



## Martina H. (6. März 2011)

Nee, 

der CC baut wesentlich kleiner und kompakter, der Rahmen ist als S angegeben, hier mal die Maße im Vergleich (vom Cube AMS 110):

Seat Tube Length (mm) CC 400    Cube 406
Top Tube Length horiz. (mm) CC 555   Cube 570
Angle Seat Tube  CC 74°   Cube 74 °
Angle Head Tube CC 70°   Cube 70,5 °
Chainstay Length (mm) CC 425  Cube  425
Head Tube Length (mm) CC 135  Cube  120

Das Oberrohr bei dem CC fällt sehr ab ( Mitte Tretlager/Mitte Oberrohr sind nur 33 cm, das Cube ist wesentlich größer in 16 Zoll (wir hatten das AMS 125 - daher weiss ich das genau), leider kann ich die Überstandshöhe des AMS nicht mehr messen - war aber deutlich höher.

Robert kann drüber stehen - mehr aber auch nicht (es drückt leicht - sagt er) - aber er wächst ja noch 

...sonst passt es von den Abmessungen wirklich schon richtig gut... bei einer Größe von rund 150 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (6. März 2011)

und was wird es jetzt werden?
oder ist es schon was geworden?

gruß


----------



## HiFi XS (11. März 2011)

Dieser Tipp (von mäxx) gehört auch hier rein.


----------



## Mausoline (10. April 2011)

Hab mich jetzt entschlossen das Projekt Fully anzugreifen

...wegen meiner Halswirbelblockaden
...und weil das Geld sowieso nicht mehr wird  

aber...ich bin ein CENTURION-Fan

Gibts hier Gleichgesinnte? Wer fährt einen kleinen Rahmen von Centurion und kann was berichten?
Ich bin 155cm, Schrittlänge 70cm, momentane Rahmengröße 41 cm

Grüße Mausoline


----------



## Mausoline (11. April 2011)

Hallo,
bin heute das Centurion Lady Fully von 2010 kurz Probe gefahren.
http://www.centurion.de/de_de/bikes/2010/75/EVE/EVE+LRS+SLX

Ich bin mir vorgekommen wie auf nem Chopper. Das war wie im Sessel. Auf den 1.Blick nicht meins.
Übrigens Überstandshöhe mehr als genug.

Mein HT ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt und hat 80mm Federweg. Ich bin damit die ganzen AX und sonst viele ruppige Trails gefahren.
Ich werde in Zukunft nicht zum Hardcore-Freerider oder Downhiller werden und keine Rennen fahren...
aber welcher Federweg ist für mich der Richtige 
Ist das Gewicht maßgebend, wiege 57kg?


----------



## Martina H. (11. April 2011)

Hallo,

also, wenn Du einen AX nd sonstige ruppige Trail eh' mit dem Hardtail gefahren bist, setze ich jetzt einfach mal eine gewisse Erfahrung und Fahrtechnik voraus 

Die größte Bandbreite vom Einsatzbereich her, bieten wohl Federwege 120/140 mm. Die 140er als Allmountain (gutmütig und fehlerverzeihen, leider oft auch etwas schwerer), oder die 120er als "Allrounder" - nicht ganz so "gemütlich" dafür meist etwas leichter. Ist natürlich nur eine allgemeine Aussage: es gibt auch 140er die leichter als 120er sind.

Mit der Sitzposition wirst Du dich sicher umgewöhnen müssen - auf Deinem Hardtail sitz Du wahrscheinlich gestreckter, als du auf einem Fully sitzt. Meist ist die Sitzposition doch etwas aufrechter.

Daher gilt: Probesitzen ist durch nichts zu ersetzen - wann immer du ein Rad siehst: draufsetzen und vergleichen.

Zum Gewicht: bei 57 kg würde ich auf alle Fälle zu Luftdämpfern/Federn raten, die sind besser einstellbar. Die meisten Hersteller haben inzwischen die Dämpfer (von Hersteller Setup her) auch schon halbwegs passend für die kleineren Rahmen eingebaut.

Bei Deiner Körpergröße würde ich mir ruhig auch mal die Damenmodelle ansehen (hast Du ja schon bei Centurion), die haben oft (nicht immer) doch eine geringer Überstandshöhe...

... habe ich im Bikemarkt nicht erst ein Cypher gesehen???


----------



## Mausoline (15. April 2011)

Hallo
bin heute 4 Bikes probegefahren, obwohl die Läden mit Müh und Not was für mich finden bzw. da haben. 
Im 1. Bike Laden bin ich ein Ghost Lady Bike gefahren http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...Miss-AMR-5700-Lady-Allmountain-Bike-2011.html aber lag mir gar nicht und Überstandshöhe zu hoch,bin aufgesessen.
Besser war das Stevens, http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/stevens-glide-sx aber auch da bin ich aufgesessen.
Im 2. Laden bin ich super beraten und informiert worden. Fahren konnte ich dort das 2010 Lapierre Lady 310 http://www.radsport-nagel.com/CartArticle.asp?frmIDOffer=2113292038&frmOpgID= da war ich zum 1.Mal begeistert. Die Überstandshöhe ist gut, reicht aus. Leider hat das nur (?) einen 100mm Dämpfer. Was meint ihr, kann ich damit alles fahren?
Dann haben wir noch das Cube http://www.ready2bike.de/product_in...MS-WLS-Pro-2011-Damen-MTB-Fully.html&refID=40 entdeckt. Die Überstandshöhe noch besser und zum Fahren hats mir auch gut gefallen.
Jetzt hätt ich 2 zur Auswahl, das Lapierre deutlich günstiger, weil 2010, und ein bißchen mehr Luft was zu tauschen, das Cube ist ziemlich ausgereizt, aber beide mit guten Komponentenkombinationen.

Was meint ihr


----------



## chayenne06 (16. April 2011)

denke ist dann wohl auch ein wenig geschmackssache? cube fahren soooo viele, lapierre sieht sich wesentlich seltener und schöner an  
viell.kannst ja beide bikes ein bißchen länger wie nur die obligatorische "runde im hof" testen?? das war bei mir sehr hilfreich!
ich hatte mich von vornherein in das lapierre verliebt- und bis heute nicht bereut!! im gegenteil.
hast pn.


----------

